# EasyBox 804 zu schwach?



## MaRcEl1_5 (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem:

Habe zurzeit die EasyBox 804 von Vodafone angeschlossen. Wenn ich z.B. Netflix schaue hängt es die ganze Zeit oder es ist verpixelt. Fernseher ist ca. 9 m vom Router entfernt. Sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein ABER 
Ich vermute das es an etwas anderem liegt. Im Haus wohnen über 10 Familien! Habe letztens mal ne App runtergeladen zum schauen was alles so auf dem 2,4er ghz läuft. Ergebnis: Unzählige Router (Über 15 Stück) und alle Kanäle sind fast nicht mehr zu verwenden. 

Meine Frage jetzt: Würde es Sinn machen z.B. die Fritzbox 7590 zu kaufen? Würde das was bringen? Oder muss ich damit leben das so viele Router auf dem 2,4er senden/empfangen?

Und wie sieht es mit 5Ghz aus? Reicht das auf 10m? Kann das der FireTV-Stick überhaupt?

Sind ein paar Fragen 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Vielen Dank im Voraus!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2020)

Zur Frage 5 GHz oder nicht:

Ja, der Stick kann folgende WLAN-Standards:
802.11a/b/g/n/ac

ac ist für den 5 GHz Bereich, die anderen sind 2,4 GHz.

Kann die FB zwei verschiedene APs liefern? Also 1x 2,4 GHz und 1x 5 GHz, so könntest du dann sicher gehen, dass der Stick sich in dem 5 GHz-WLAN befindet.


----------



## MaRcEl1_5 (15. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube die EasyBox kann das 2,4 und 5er nicht trennen. Muss später mal nachschauen. Glaubst du es würde was bringen auf die FB7590 upzugraden um auch im 2,4er besseres Netz zu haben?


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2020)

Nein, trennen geht bei der EasyBox nicht.

Maximal in internes WLAN (2,4 GHz) und Gast-Lan (5 GHz).

Den FireTV-Stick kannst du ja dann in das Gast-WLAN einbinden.

Würde ich erstmal versuchen, bevor man eine FB kauft.


----------



## robbe (15. Mai 2020)

Kann sein dass die Fritzbox besser mit einem vollen Frequenzband klar kommt, sicher ist das aber nicht. Ich würde erst mal schauen ob man in der Easybox verschiedene Namen für die Netze vergeben kann.



> ac ist für den 5 GHz Bereich, die anderen sind 2,4 GHz.




Genau genommen wird bei a,n, ac und ax im 5Ghz Band gesendet. Da bei ac aber ausschließlich 5Ghz verwendet wird (n und ax verwenden auch 2,4Ghz), kann man davon ausgehen, dass ein Stick mit ac Unterstützung 5Ghz beherrscht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Genau genommen wird bei a,n, ac und ax im 5Ghz Band gesendet. Da bei ac aber ausschließlich 5Ghz verwendet wird (n und ax verwenden auch 2,4Ghz), kann man davon ausgehen, dass ein Stick mit ac Unterstützung 5Ghz beherrscht.



Ja, das wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen.

Deswegen ja der Vorschlag zur Trennung von SSIDs für den 2,4 und 5 GHz Bereich und dass sich der Stick dann in das 5 GHz WLAN verbindet. Aber die Trennung geht nur bei Gast-WLAN und internes WLAN bei der Box.

Aber das Gasst-WLAN sollte für den Stick ja ausreichen


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2020)

Die Fritzbox 7590 kann 2,4 und auch 5 GHz zusammen zur selben Zeit ausstrahlen.

Wir haben hier auch beide Netze voneinander getrennt benannt. Bei uns gibt es zumindest keine Probleme und ich wohne in einem Mehrfamilienhaus mit 13 Parteien und rechst und links von uns sind die selben Wohnparteien erneut.

Das ist zwar jetzt nicht die feine englische Art, aber du könntest eine Fritzbox bestellen und austesten.
Behalten wenns gut ist und zurück gehen lassen wenn es doch keine Besserung gibt. Hast ja ein 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.

Aber ich sage dir eins... ich hatte anfangs auch die EasyBox x904 und als ich meine Fritzbox bekam wollte ich sie nicht mehr hergeben...


----------



## MaRcEl1_5 (18. Mai 2020)

Ok Danke erstmal. Die EasyBox804 kann aber auch die SSIDs splitten (ohne Gast-Wlan). Allerdings findet der Stick das 5GHz Netz nicht (ist nur ca. 8m weg). Andere Geräte wie mein Iphone 8 usw. haben auch probleme das 5Ghz Netz zu finden. Mal taucht es auf mal wieder nicht. Selbst wenn ich 10cm vorne dran stehe .

Weis jemand woran das liegen könnte?

Sonst würde ich mir glaub echt mal die FB7590 kaufen und das mit der austesten.


----------



## taks (18. Mai 2020)

Mal versucht den Router anderswo zu positionieren?

Optimalen Platz fuer WLAN-Router im Wireless LAN finden
WLAN: Der richtige Standort fuer euren Router | NETZWELT


----------



## aloha84 (18. Mai 2020)

MaRcEl1_5 schrieb:


> *Kann das der FireTV-Stick überhaupt?*
> 
> 
> Marcel



Ich weiß nicht wie es bei den neuen fire tvs ist, aber der ERSTE Fire TV Stick unterstützt 5GHz --> ABER nur in bestimmten Kanälen (36-48).


----------



## MaRcEl1_5 (18. Mai 2020)

Sehr sehr komisch. Sowohl SSID Splitten und Gast-WLAN ist bei der EasyBox804 möglich. Aber wenn ich z.b das Gast-Wlan auf 5ghz stelle zeigt er es nicht regelmäßig an, egal wie nah/weit ich vom Router weg bin. Verbinden kann ich mich ebenfalls nicht. Entweder kommt die Fehlermeldung 1) Verbindung zum Netzwerk fehlgeschlagen oder 2) Passwort ungültig (Obwohl das Passwort 100% übereinstimmt ). Beim Split auf 2,4 und 5 passiert das gleiche. Also nur das 2,4er geht! Macht irgendwie kein Sinn. Versteh es  nicht.

Getestet hab ich mit einem Iphone 8 und einem HP Elitebook  Daran kanns nicht liegen

Vielleicht kann mir da nochmal jemand weiterhelfen.

MfG 

Marcel


----------



## robbe (19. Mai 2020)

Mir würden zwei Möglichkeiten einfallen. Das Netz schaltet sich wegen Radarerkennung (Flughafen in der Nähe?) immer wieder ab oder die Easybox ist einfach Schrott.


----------



## MaRcEl1_5 (20. Mai 2020)

Also Flughafen ist keiner in der nähe . Ich denk die EasyBox ist schrott. Ich werde mir mal ne FB kaufen und testen.


----------



## gurkenbeat (20. Mai 2020)

Würde es denn was bringen einen anderen Accespoint an die Easybox zu klemmen fürs Wifi ? 

Oder sind die Lan-Ports auch zu langsam ? Sofern das überaupt funktioniert


----------



## MaRcEl1_5 (25. Mai 2020)

Die Fritzbox ist da <3 Hammer. Hab überall in der Wohnung volle Downloadgeschwindigkeit. Habe jetzt das Band gesplittet, da mein alter Laptop kein 5Ghz unterstützt. Nur sehr sehr komisch das man bei der Easybox das Band auch splitten kann aber es nicht richtig funktioniert. Die Antennen der EasyBox scheinen dann wohl Müll zu sein. Die FB steht an der exakt gleichen Stelle. Sogar im 2,4er habe ich jetzt ein super Netz trotz mehr als 20 Router die im 2,4er sind. Also Fazit: Fritzbox Kaufen --> anschließen --> EasyBox --> Müll 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

